# air cleanner for my b12



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

ive seen some of you have a really slick air cleaner, minute rice sentra has one, where did you get that man? and it clears the strut bar! nice
boought a holly air cleaner but the holes didnt match up. and where would you reroute the sensors inside the cleaner or outside?
thanx guys 
peace
dave


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

I'm wondering the same thing. *Minute Rice Sentra* has an awesome setup and I would like to do the same, or similar, to my car (E16i Pulsar).


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I guess I was lucky and got a really stripped down car because my E16i didn't have any sensors on the air box, just vacuum stuff. And I didn't buy it, I made it 
here's a little write-up I did,
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=28303

it's kind of generalized since there were a several different configuration of air boxes due to different emissions requirements in different areas of the US. I might be able to help you figure out what to do with the stuff if you can't work something out.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Very nice and straightforward tutorial. Where did you get the plug for the AIV in the manifold? Also, when re-routing the PCV hose, did you have to get any new hose, or were you able to reuse the PCV hose that was already there?


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

so did you build the air cleaner from other car parts? junkyard finds?

im gonna try this as well and get a b13 strut brace and mod it
you did it first riceman make it alot easier for me seeing pics

im gonna do a hood scoope as well to give it a healty air flow!
the sentras goin under the knife.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I used some kind of electrical fitting for plugging the manifold, and used a heater hose from my parts car for the PCV to pass. side valve cover, and put a cheap breather on the driver's side.

I just took the air cleaner off my car and started cutting it, of course after I figured out what to do with all the vacuum lines and AIV and PCV stuff. The only thing I don't like about a hood scoop it the abiltiy for water to get into the engine bay, I'll make or have someone make a cowl induction hood while I'm swapping in the CA. The car will probably be down for a month or so while I rebuild all the suspension, steering, fix up the paint a little, and of course the engine swap.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Well hopefully I didn't chuck the extra heater hose that I had left over from working on my Supra that I have since sold. Guess I will have to go hunting at Home Depot for a fitting. Maybe I could find some electric or plumbing fitting to plug it up. If not then I'll just get my friend to weld it closed. What would happen if I left that hole open? My roommate had a crack in that hose that goes from the mani to the cleaer assembly, so I am just wondering.

I might have a solution for the cowl induction hood for you. A lot of Turbo Supra owners did this. You put some washers between the mounting plate and the hood, to seperate the hood from the body when you put the hood down. It works like a charm.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've seen the hood trick done a few times but I'd just like to put some money into it I guess. If you leave the hole open your car will sound like a tractor, I had to try it and when I rev the engine, a little bit of flames come through the hole and it's fairly loud. I wouldn't recommend leaving it open like that though, seems like the radiator wouldn't like having flames thrown at it.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Our hoods are pretty simple and you could probably do alot with them. the only scary thing about them is that they are not real rigid and I worry that any bodywork might crack ?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I've been thinking of doing it with fiberglass, or maybe taking it to someone that does carbon fiber.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, I would think as long as it covered the full hood you would be ok. 

I was thinking of going with a smaller scoop offset to one side of my hood right near my air filter. My only worry with that is the ignition and battery are right there and I would want to make sure they are shielded from water. I don't think that would be too hard to do.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

i live in florida you know your right i realyl dont want to get watter in my engine. i was gonna use little pieces of sheet metal since my hood is flat anway. the hood flipped up on me once while i was driving, so theres a dent in the top of the hood in the middle near the firewall http://www.cardomain.com/id/trueomnimedia

i had a friend that was talking about helping me do a cowl induction
hood im gonna see if i can do it. anyone else out there done a cowl hood?


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

It doesn't seem like doing a cowl would be overly complicated to do. If you have access to a welder it would be even easier. You can get replacement hoods online for $150 new and I'm sure there are tons in the scrap yard. Then you would cut a section about 1-1.5 feet wide right in the middle, moving towards the front. How far you go depends on how agressive you want it to look. Now you have a flap of hood in the middle, and you move it up a little (maybe .5"). Then with the triangular gap you either fill in with metal and weld, or put in body filler. Using body filler would allow you to build up material and make a nice smooth transition.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

If you are looking to just raise the center of your hood, there are a ton of pre-made cowl induction type scoops out there. Our hoods are flat enogh that it would really be a matter of size. you could easily attach one of those to the hump in the middle of your hood and then cut out the stock hood below as needed. Just seems like it would be a lot less work and $.

these hoods are not very rigid and I'd have to think that any putty will eventually crack. You might even be better off to get a scoop that doesn't require any bodywork. check out jcwhitney.com they have a pretty good selection.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

anyone else done any hood mods out there send us pics


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi I got a WRX STILE Hood Scoop on my b11, and I was planning on building something to force air trougth the carb. Visist this page and also look at my custom headlights...
 

http://community.webshots.com/user/macakin


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

I had a set of hubcaps just like yours until I lost two of them.. now the other two are sitting in the garage 

those headlights are hot, and the hood scoop looks tasteful. that car rocks!


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

really nice b12 nice blue, great hood, nice seats.Keep it up


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ya know i was thinking today when i put a bigger airfilter on my chevy...why doesn't someone just make a huge ass open element filter for their car instead of like trying to find and aftermarket one that fits?? 

tomorrow if i remember i'll measure the neck of the TBI (anyone know if its same as the sentra carb?) If its a popular size then all you need is get a huge open element filter with that neck size then make a top with the two holes for tbi or whatever the carb uses....i think the carb has an offset stud doesn't it? the tbi's studs are offset too

this way you don't have to hackup your box and you can go bigger filter which is always better. 

i've still thought about making my own CAI but i haven't gotten the push to really dwell on the idea. i dont see it being worth anything....but i dunno. after i ditch the cat i'll see about doing the intake :thumbup:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I was trying to find a recent thread where somebody was constructing a CAI themselves. I did that mod on my stock airbox, but still want to build a CAI. 
Mainly to get rid of that big airbox, But I am hoping it will run a bit better. I believe I read it is like a 3 1/4 inch diameter for the TBI ? I found a local place that carries steel tubing up to like 5 inches, so I am going to see about picking up some metal this week to give me a little project to play with. I have a pretty good idea of what I want, just trying to make it a reality is where the fun starts.


----------



## 87PulsarNX (Nov 26, 2004)

*Air Filter Question*



minute rice sentra said:


> I used some kind of electrical fitting for plugging the manifold, and used a heater hose from my parts car for the PCV to pass. side valve cover, and put a cheap breather on the driver's side.
> 
> I just took the air cleaner off my car and started cutting it, of course after I figured out what to do with all the vacuum lines and AIV and PCV stuff.



hey, I took a look at your writeup...well done. Question: That K&N you are using looks taller than a stock filter, is it? If so, what filter did you use? (or, what application did you specify to the guy at the parts counter?)
Also, assuming it is a taller filter, what did you use for air cleaner studs? I am guessing that you had to use longer ones if you used a taller filter.

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

it'sthe same height as the sock filter, but the diameter is slightly different if iremember correctly but itwill still fit fine. I just told them I needed a K&N filter for an 88 sentra. you can feel a power gain compared to the stock setup and you'll lovethe way it sounds when you step on the gas.


----------

